# Lonely Wanderer



## Blaab (Oct 3, 2017)

He walks through the door silently and sits at a table alone in the corner.

He waits seemingly endlessly, staring at the table top.

No words can be heard from him.

Noone asks for his name.

For a time, he is not alone.

A few sit at the table. They only know what they see, and what they think.

But soon his silence drives them away.

They all leave, one by one, some faster than others, some without a word, others with insults or remarks of confusion.

When he is alone again, and the patrons are distracted, he quietly stands, pushes in the chair, and leaves.

*Readers: You are patrons.*
This _is_ a tavern after all, so extrapolate from there. 

Assume he is still here, for your decision.


----------



## Steelite (Oct 3, 2017)

(I'd join, but this is completely context-less, sooooo idk)


----------



## Devil's Reaper (Oct 7, 2017)

hmm not sure how my S.T.A.L.K.E.R. style would fit to this seeing as this is in RP section, though I'd possibly try to ask the person bit of things where he comes etc where he goes.


----------



## reptile logic (Oct 7, 2017)

In my opinion, there is barely enough information to make that kind of decision. Someone who silently sits and stares at the tabletop is seemingly giving off, "leave me alone" vibes.

Does this person ever show any indication that it wants company? Does this person indicate interest in anyone else in the room? Is it wearing or carrying anything that would attract the interest of others. Is it visually repugnant, based on the norms of the others in this room? Does it smell good? Does it stink?

To the OP; Why is it important to receive feedback, on this subject, from other on this forum?


----------



## Blaab (Oct 13, 2017)

He has nothing about him people will remember.

He comes and goes seemingly at random, day after day.

He leaves nothing of note, and takes nothing but air.

Few notice or attend his presence, and those that do care little.

Some days he does not exist, others he only passes the door.

Where he goes or what he does even he at times does not know.

But the tavern, he returns to.

Has he a secret? One he shares only with himself.


----------



## Open_Mind (Oct 13, 2017)

He is looking for someone who said that they would meet him here long ago.  They are overdue. He is waiting for them to show...


----------



## Blaab (Oct 13, 2017)

No one is looking for him.

Any friends he had are long moved on in their own lives, drifted away from his failure to hold on.

Those who might be friends now, he is failing to reach for enough.

His selfishness is a defender of his solitude.


----------



## Open_Mind (Oct 13, 2017)

Is he a soldier? Do I see scars or weapons?

I place a mug before him and say, 'take it or no, but no man leaves here thirsty'. Then walk back to my table.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 13, 2017)

Deaf mute.  He can't interact, so he sits in misery.


----------



## Open_Mind (Oct 13, 2017)

Hmmm this is a challenge. I'll bite...

I take a wrinkled bit of parchment and charcoal. Write my name, then slide it to him

I look with a neutral face at him, then the paper.


----------



## Blaab (Oct 13, 2017)

He can hear you. 

He chooses not to speak.

He does not drink, but does not push it away.

He takes the page, the quill, and writes something on the back side.

The edge of the page sticks up and obscures the view.

He carefully flattens the page, folds it into halfs, then quarters, then eighths, and so on until it's a tiny square.

He then crimps the edges, unfolds, and tears the page into even pieces.

Then he scrambles them and returns them, gesturing that you must solve it.


----------



## Open_Mind (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## Blaab (Oct 13, 2017)

They look at him with a smug smile as though they are on to him.

Suddenly, he stands up, and then leaves as if he has forgotten something.

He returns with a handful of paper pieces, lays them on the table, and gestures for another solve.

[Click the Imgur name for a photo.
Seems to be a bit broken, click the name and enter desktop mode of on mobile. Photo is of a torn page puzzle.]


https://imgur.com/id%3Da%252FfTgAZ%3Btype%3Dalbum


----------



## Blaab (Oct 15, 2017)

The puzzle remains unsolved.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Oct 15, 2017)

Blaab said:


> The puzzle remains unsolved.


Yeah, no. That's not a puzzle. You made everything extremely vague, literally no details and expect people to want to talk to basically a potato that's a darker shade of brown from the rest


----------



## Blaab (Oct 15, 2017)

Interest is not begged for here.
You may give some or not.
Thank you.



Azrion/Zhalo said:


> vague potato



Yes, detail is lacking.
But this isn't a story book.
The details are in the world and the questions few have asked.


----------

